# Photo tourney - In Motion



## MBGraphics (Aug 22, 2011)

Pretty basic, anything that's moving!


Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than eleven participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll. Located in the Off Topic sub forum.

Further Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.
- When voting you are not allowed to vote for your own submission.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.
- After eleven participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.


Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes (please no voting for yourself). He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please re-size your pictures to an acceptable resolution.
This tournament will have 4 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

Have fun & enjoy. 

Here's mine:

http://www.m-b-photos.com/Cars/Modern/Random-Modern-Car-Pictures/i-NGfZXr2/0/XL/IMG3608-XL.jpg


----------



## Justin (Aug 22, 2011)

You win! 

Anyway, here's my entry. I shot this with film.  Nikon F60 on a gorillapod.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 22, 2011)

Awesome photo Mike! 

Heres mine entry

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5184/5635932291_2b9f9584bc_b.jpg


----------



## MBGraphics (Aug 22, 2011)

Haha thanks!  I recently started shooting random nice cars on the freeway, I figured I shoot cars all the time, why not have a little fun with it and use some motion


----------



## Dystopia (Aug 22, 2011)

At this point I wish Id gotten that pic I almost got last year. I was driving in town, and am passing by the truck, had like a tank of sorts on the trailer, right, and there was a sign "Non-flammable" right next to a sign "Flamable".


----------



## MBGraphics (Aug 23, 2011)

Come on guys this was meant to be an easy one to get a lot of entries! Lets go!! lol


----------



## salvage-this (Aug 23, 2011)

Guess I'll toss one of mine in.  Not the most professional but I feel like I got the shot that I wanted


----------



## Calibretto (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## MBGraphics (Aug 29, 2011)

Come on, I know we can get more than just 5 for this...


----------



## MBGraphics (Aug 31, 2011)

I guess I'll just throw this up with 5 tonight then unless someone else enters.. Where did everyone go!?


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Aug 31, 2011)

MBGraphics said:


> I guess I'll just throw this up with 5 tonight then unless someone else enters.. Where did everyone go!?



I don't have anything and my camera is in for service


----------



## MBGraphics (Sep 1, 2011)

Alright, it's up:
http://www.computerforum.com/200649-photo-tourney-poll-motion.html


----------

